# Water pump comparisons? Recommendations?



## Ehrgeiz X (Apr 10, 2011)

So, in the recent past, i've had some issues with my cooling system. For a while, my coolant was draining over an extended period of time, faster than what could even be considered normal. Basically, I could drive the 04 GTO for a few days, fill coolant, drive a few more days, etc. Eventually it got to the point of everyday. Upon close inspection, I found hairline fractures in the radiator side tanks, on the driver's side, inside base of the fan mounts. Hit it with stop-leak, and the car went into the body shop for unrelated cosmetic repairs to the rear end for 2 weeks. It came out and my belts were screaming at me, the coolant was empty, and I come to find a BIG leak now, coming from the water pump it seems.

Now that the formal stuff is out of the way, i've been digging around for water pumps online. I've found some for as low as $80 and then Edlebrock with a price tag of $300. Has anyone had to replace their water pump? What brand would you recommend? Is self-installation really as easy as it seems?


----------



## amdoverclocker (Dec 21, 2010)

I replaced mine a few months ago and haven't had a single problem. I would recommend getting the metal seals because the ones they come with are BS paper ones. 

GMB New Water Pump - $138
Part No. 130-7290 
Buy GMB New Water Pump 130-7290 at Advance Auto Parts


----------



## Ehrgeiz X (Apr 10, 2011)

amdoverclocker said:


> I replaced mine a few months ago and haven't had a single problem. I would recommend getting the metal seals because the ones they come with are BS paper ones.
> 
> GMB New Water Pump - $138
> Part No. 130-7290
> Buy GMB New Water Pump 130-7290 at Advance Auto Parts


Yeah, I saw that one on a different site. Does that site offer the metal gaskets or should I be able to find those elsewhere? Like Checker O'reilly or Autozone?


----------



## amdoverclocker (Dec 21, 2010)

I just picked them up at Advanced. They are about 4 blocked from my house.  I'm sure you can find them elsewhere.


----------



## Ehrgeiz X (Apr 10, 2011)

amdoverclocker said:


> I just picked them up at Advanced. They are about 4 blocked from my house.  I'm sure you can find them elsewhere.


I live in Hawaii (Oahu), where there is none such. We have Checker O'reilly, and they are decent, at best. I can't seem to find that specific GMB water pump on-island, and Checker wants my arm, leg, and firstborn child for the one they DO have (which doesn't even have steel gaskets). I need the radiator as well, and every radiator i've found so far can't be shipped to hawaii. Again, checker's can get me one, but as of right now the private vendor they get the radiator from is closed for the day, so i have to wait more anyways, and even then, it'll cost my other arm, leg, and secondborn child.

Long story short, Hawaii is a really crappy place to have a nice car, haha.


----------



## Ehrgeiz X (Apr 10, 2011)

So, I cracked and bought the water pump on-island. Ran me 220 bones, so I wasn't happy about that, especially since I had to go to another store after the first since the first's only pump had a "cast defect" (more like somebody dropped the damn thing and stuffed it back in the box). Found some steel gaskets though, so that worked out. Installed it, sealed the thermostat housing with a recommended RTV. Fired it up, and my major leak coming from the water pump has stopped, so that's a good thing. (Still need to replace radiator, but atleast the ball is rolling). HOWEVER, my belts are whining pretty badly. I talked to a buddy, and he says I should replace the belt since I changed out the pump. Does this sound feasible or should I look into that water pump I just installed?


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Belts probably just have coolant on them. Drive it and it'll go away in a couple days.


----------

